# DIY Grab Bar and Tiller Extension



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

That's a cool idea with the hand truck, but being it is made of steel how do you plan to keep it from rusting?


----------



## tfl813 (Jan 1, 2012)

Well the paint on it seems like a pretty good insulator because I had it sitting outside for about a month before I did anything to it and the only part that rusted had no paint (the axle).  I'll probably end up hitting it with some flat black paint to match everything else, but I don't foresee any issues with rust.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Being outside and being in a salt environment are two very different animals. The paint on hand trucks isn't going to hold up very long and painting over it won't do much once it starts to rust (remember the inside isn't coated at all). After you paint it I would coat it with some anticorrosion spray. I'd paint is with some cold galvanizing spray and then paint over that for extra protection too.


----------



## tfl813 (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks for the info! I see your point.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

As long as your grab bar does not see a ton of salt exposure then it should last you quite a while. Firecat is right though, those type of metals seem to rust from inside out pretty rapidly, so if salt water fishing is your major priority then you may need to look into a stainless or aluminum bar for future use...


----------



## tfl813 (Jan 1, 2012)

I looked and the tubing is sealed off, so nothing will be able to get inside.  I'll just need to rinse it off after every trip which is no biggie because I rinse off the boat anyway.


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

that is awesome. one of the most creative things ive seen in a while


----------



## Hicatch (May 10, 2011)

> Being outside and being in a salt environment are two very different animals. The paint on hand trucks isn't going to hold up very long and painting over it won't do much once it starts to rust (remember the inside isn't coated at all). After you paint it I would coat it with some anticorrosion spray. I'd paint is with some cold galvanizing spray and then paint over that for extra protection too.


Try using POR-15; POR-15 is a paint-like substance which acts as a total rust inhibitor and is also very effective as a metal filler. 
POR-15 ® chemically bonds to rusted steel to form a rock-hard, non-porous coating that won't crack chip, or peel. It works by isolating metal from moisture. Without moisture present, steel can't rust.


----------



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

That is a creative idea. Keep your eyes peeled and you may find an aluminum hand truck next


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

That's a better idea, find an aluminum hand truck, although they tend to be very pricey. Probably the best thing to do is if you like it and it fits exactly what you need then use it until it starts to rust. Then take it to a local welding shop and have them reproduce it in aluminum.

I truely believe that no matter how much you paint or seal it, it will begin to rust after a little while, it's just the nature of the beast, even galvanized and stainless steel will rust in a saltwater environment. Maybe keep an eye out for an aluminum pool ladder that you can modify cheaply?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

ingenious idea !
  lotta hand-trucks are gonna come up missing 

  -a


----------



## tfl813 (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks for all the input everyone! I'll see how she fares after a few trips and then go from there...I think there is some POR-15 in my future.


----------



## tbutler (Dec 16, 2008)

I like the idea, and I'll be interested to see how stable it is. Ingenious idea using the dolly as the basis for a grab bar. I have a very similar floor setup in my Lowe 16' jon, and I had considered a similar approach, i.e. attaching a grab bar to the wooden floor instead of welding or screwing it to the actual boat bottom or ribs. I was a bit concerned that if I actually needed the grab bar for balance, such as when hitting an unexpectedly large wake, the floor would tip along with the bar. Is your wooden floor secured somehow to the boat floor?


----------



## tfl813 (Jan 1, 2012)

I took it on the Hillsborough river yesterday, I put in by lowry park zoo. My boards aren't held down in any way and I felt really safe holding on to the bar. I took wake from a few large boats passing me, one with twin 200's, the boat handled it just fine. I never felt unsafe standing up holding on to the grab bar. Even though the boards didn't pop up, I might just put in a 90 degree bracket to hold them down just in case. I say you just go for it, I love it.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Great ingenuity JohnnyBoy. But I just want to make a point. You spent $30 on the grab bar. The POR Paint will cost you more than that. An aluminum one, if you can find one will be more than the original and paint. So let's be realistic - if you use this in freshwater, saltwater, never wash it and leave it out side uncovered you will easily get 5 or more years of service from it.

So, start saving now for a new one - just give up ONE Big Mac value meal per year and when this one is shot then you will have enough money to replace it with a new one.

Nonetheless you had a great idea.


----------



## tfl813 (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks DuckNut I appreciate it! Just so people know his whole project really wasn't about making a $30 grab bar into a $200 strongarm grab bar, it was more about a cheap solution that gets the job done, which I think I accomplished.


----------



## eberin (Jul 11, 2018)

Im


tfl813 said:


> Thanks DuckNut I appreciate it! Just so people know his whole project really wasn't about making a $30 grab bar into a $200 strongarm grab bar, it was more about a cheap solution that gets the job done, which I think I accomplished.


Im Impressed with this dolly idea! Def have been looking for a cheap grab bar handle running my Jon boat up rivers


----------

